# Sainsburys Car Park - Stolen Bike



## Robroy (16 Feb 2011)

I have been using Sainsbury’s on Regent Rd Salford for some time now, they have a place in the corner of the car park for bikes.

I had always assumed that this was a reasonably safe place to lock up mike bike while I went shopping, CCtV, plenty of people around etc

However my bike got stolen from there about a month ago, a shopper saw them ( three young guys ) smash the lock and make off with the bike.


When I discovered it was gone I went to security hoping to see some CCTV evidence but oh no they don't have cameras on that part of the car park

Neither security nor Sainsbury’s management were particularly sympathetic



I think I was angrier with the dopy security guards and the even dopier couldn’t care less management than the three scrouts who made off with my bike


http://www.sainsbury...mbiguation_page


*
Just posting this as a warning as I am sure this applies to all the other big stores also*


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2011)

I thought we all park at the “owners risk” no matter what we drive or ride
sorry about your bike, but maybe a better lock or locks (I always use two) would have been better


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2011)

I would have to agree about using a public car/bike park at your own risk. There is usually a sign advising you of that and Sainsbury's can't take responsibility for their customer's bikes/cars.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Feb 2011)

Robroy said:


> they have a place in the corner of the car park for bikes.



and that says it all, really. 

My local Sainsbury's has recently been re-vamped; the bike racks are now right outside the entrance. Under cover, well lit and right in the eyeline of anyone approaching or leaving the store. Even better, one of the security guards locks his own bike up there. With two locks, and a chain it's true, but I'll bet he keeps an eye on the bike racks all the same!


----------



## MacB (16 Feb 2011)

That's a real pain Rob, yep you could have checked for cameras, yep you could have used more locks..etc...etc. But what some of the heartless souls on here forget is that, for many of us, we only find out all this stuff following our first bike theft. Happened to me, I thought I'd been sensible, two locks, well lit official cycle stands, actually on station platform itself and a fairly cheap bike. Advice from British Transport Police:-

1. never lock a bike at a station
2. if you have to then use heavy duty d-locks, chains, but never cable locks and make the bike look as rubbish as possible.

They also told me they had problems with this at many rural stations and a lack of CCTV - shame this wasn't apparent to any of the rail customers.

I am surprised by how often I read cycle theft reports and, when CCTV is present, it turns out to not cover the cycle parking facilities. It's almost as if they deliberately avoid covering these areas so that they don't have to deal with the problem.


----------



## Bodhbh (16 Feb 2011)

Of our local supermarkets Sainsbury's has the worst situated bike parking (round the corner out the way from most pedestrian traffic, just off the high street where bike thieves might be hanging around anyhow). If I'm not on my hack bike, what I do there and there only, is ask at the Customer Service desk if I could leave my bike inside the store opposite the desk and if they could keep an eye. They've never said no and normally seem pretty happy to oblige.

That said don't shop there regularly, so only do it every couple of months and make it clear I'm gonna be quick. Obviously, if it happened all the time / everyone did it they'd get sick of it, but might be worth bearing in mind.


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2011)

Robroy said:


> I have been using Sainsbury’s on Regent Rd Salford for some time now, they have a place in the corner of the car park for bikes.
> 
> I had always assumed that this was a reasonably safe place to lock up mike bike while I went shopping, CCtV, plenty of people around etc
> 
> ...



 Were they Scouts or Scroats: Excuse my flippancy Rob, I just had a mental picture of three scouts in full uniform huddled over your bike and idly wondered which badge it would get them.

It's grim when your bike gets nicked. My local Morrisons has the bike racks right outside the front door which is great but they are the type you lock your front wheel in, which is not so great. All the others, Tesco, Sainsbury's, have them in a corner and I'd be quite wary of leaving my bike locked to them. Must build myself a proper shopper bike, wouldn't like to lose any of the others, you have my sympathy, thanks for the warning.


----------



## ohnovino (16 Feb 2011)

I have 2 Tescos, 2 ASDAs and 2 Morrisons within a short ride from my house. The ASDA and Morrisons stores all have Sheffield stands right by the entrance (and therefore by the security guards), and are well used by cyclists. One Tesco has wheel-benders in amongst the trolleys, the other has nothing, and I almost never see cyclists there.

You'd think a capitalist giant like Tesco would catch on to how much revenue they're losing for the small cost of a few stands, but apparently not.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> Advice from British Transport Police:-
> 
> 1. *never lock a bike at a station*
> 2. if you have to then use heavy duty d-locks, chains, but never cable locks and make the bike look as rubbish as possible.
> ...




Stunning. So why all the expense of improving bike parking facilities at stations?

A friend of mine had his stolen from Three Bridges station. Locked up, under cover, CCTV. He works for Southern (the train operator, not the water company.) The station operator "didn't have time" to look at the CCTV tape.


----------



## killiekosmos (16 Feb 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Stunning. So why all the expense of improving bike parking facilities at stations?
> 
> A friend of mine had his stolen from Three Bridges station. Locked up, under cover, CCTV. He works for Southern (the train operator, not the water company.) The station operator "didn't have time" to look at the CCTV tape.




If they have CCTV images then make a formal request to obtain information about you and your bike. This should be covered by Data Protection Act. If they have images of the theft they may refuse to give them to you but would release to police.

What is point of CCTV if operator too busy to review it?


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2011)

I find the standard of Supermarkets very variable. The closest ASDA to me is hard enough to cycle too (it was built in the car dominated planning era) I cant imagine that it has racks, I've never seen them anyway but then again its been years since I've been to it. There's a smaller closer ASDA built way before that and it has nothing either. The local tesco and surrounding housing was built more recently and is much more cycle accessible; racks were non existent for the first couple of years; then it was a just token Sheffield type stand (not bolted to the ground). The tesco has expanded recently so hopefully it has improved but I've not been there lately. Edinburgh seems to be better the previous local Morrisons (there's now one closer) has covered 'Sheffield type' racks not too far from the door; its a retrofit and not perfect but still quite good. The nearest Tesco is right in the middle of a student area so demand for access by bike is high and they've converted one of the trolley shelters by adding 'Sheffield type' stand and they are not far from the door either, demand outstrips supply however but apart from that it is not bad. The recently built Morrisons has uncovered 'Sheffield type' racks right outside the door and I have seen the guards chasing kids from there. Ironically to my advantage, the cash machine is further away from the door and had been fiddled (I can't remember the proper name for the card scam) a couple of time so the guards check that quite often and in doing so walk passed the bike stands.


----------



## joggingbob (16 Feb 2011)

Robroy - bad news. I appreciate that the stores have a "at your risk" stance for parking but you would hope that they at least would help in the event of damage or theft - even it is only for good community relations. This is not to make the store liable for any theft etc but to be proactive and help with checking CCTV, offering to raise with staff in case anyone can provide information on the incident, consider improving the facilities following incidents etc.


----------



## Jezston (16 Feb 2011)

Sainsbury's bike stands in their main Nottingham store are tucked away round a corner out of sight.

Only bikes I see locked up there are rusty old BSOs.

Everyone else locks their bikes to the metal railings around the trolley bays in front of the entrance.


----------



## chillyuk (16 Feb 2011)

It is often a waste of time asking about CCTV for car park thefts from cars or loss of bikes. The security couldn't care less, they are there for the supermarket not the customers. CCTV not working, pointing the wrong way or been wiped is the standard answer to Jo public. It is usually functioning OK though when it suits the shop.


----------



## MacB (16 Feb 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> *Stunning*. So why all the expense of improving bike parking facilities at stations?
> 
> A friend of mine had his stolen from Three Bridges station. Locked up, under cover, CCTV. He works for Southern (the train operator, not the water company.) The station operator "didn't have time" to look at the CCTV tape.



I know, I was pretty darned stunned myself, standing on Blackwater Station platform, mobile in hand, already shellshocked, still at the stage of keeping looking at the rack in case I'd somehow not seen my bike(there were only two bikes left on the racks at this point) and hearing the BTP guy at the other end telling me I shouldn't have left my bike there in the first place. The very place in which the rail company had installed bike racks and lighting to facilitate their use.


----------



## PoliceMadAd (16 Feb 2011)

Sorry to read of your theft, always gutting to have a bike stolen. Has happened just once to me, the git sold it for less than £100, worth bout £450. I know my local ASDA has no bike racks, everyone puts theirs by the entrance, near the trolleys. Baffles me why there are no racks, i'd say they get around 10-20 bikes a day. Is that enough to warrant racks? My local Tesco Express has 3 racks, it's in a little shopping area though, they are the only racks around. Hope you find your bike


----------



## buddha (16 Feb 2011)

I went to a large tesco yesterday. It has recently been refurbished - the correctly installed sheffield stands have gone and have been replaced with stands that are bolted to the ground.
Anyway, I went to lock my bike up, but the stand came away in my hand. 
Went to sainsbury's.


----------



## bigjim (16 Feb 2011)

Is it not worth releasing the front wheel and shoving it in the cart with you? Also worth checking salford flea market on Thursday.


----------



## AuraTodd (17 Feb 2011)

Our Sainsburys in town has pants locks, the kind where you can only lock the front wheel. No good if you have quick release! I have an Albus chain lock and I am quite prepared to lock my bike up like the bank of England if I have to.


----------



## marinyork (17 Feb 2011)

buddha said:


> I went to a large tesco yesterday. It has recently been refurbished - the correctly installed sheffield stands have gone and have been replaced with stands that are bolted to the ground.
> Anyway, I went to lock my bike up, but the stand came away in my hand.
> Went to sainsbury's.



Generally speaking, if you assess dozens and dozens of stores, Tescos favour the trapezium Sheffield racks and their favourite way of fixing them is traditionally either bolting very loosely, not fixing at all or tethering with a chain, piece of string, you name it. They've become less keen on this of late and do try and fix them properly.


----------



## Robroy (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the replies


Yes I know all about " at owners risk " but I guess I just wanted to make the point that Sainsbuerys and I am sure othe big stores my provide facilities for bikes but the are not always covered by CCTV.

I guess I felt it might be some what safer at a big store/busy are but I was wrong and I felt it was right to share this information

Also I am not sure what the story is with CCTV as I suspect in some cases the security/managment can npot be bothered to check the=rough them

Sime interesting comments thanks.


----------



## Zoiders (28 Feb 2011)

Sainsbury's bike parking is a bugger for bike theft.

The demographic of the customers fit's quite closely with demographic of cycling socialy, sainsbury get far more bikes locked up outside than other supermarkets, the scrotes know this, they also know there will be a higher number of good quality bikes and not just BSOs.

The Sainsbury's bike parking in Stafford is like the Bermuda triangle for bikes.


----------



## Davidc (28 Feb 2011)

As I've posted on here before, I fit alarms to bikes as well as using D locks.

These have saved my and other peoples' bikes a number of times. They're not expensive and well worth using in addition to a good lock.

Not totally effective though. I did have to repair a wheel last month after the lowlifes kicked it before running away, and one of my D locks was bent in December where the little sh1te$ had used some sort of tool on it before the alarm sounded, and I think I'm going to have to replace it.


----------



## Banjo (28 Feb 2011)

I go to Tescos rather than the other supermarkets in our town purely because I can see the bike through the stores windows instead of hidden around the corner in other supermarkets.

Sad situation but there we go. CCTV likely to just show a bunch of grey hoodies so not much help usually anyway.


----------



## Tasker (28 Feb 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Sainsbury's bike parking is a bugger for bike theft.
> 
> *Sainsbury's bike parking in Stafford is like the Bermuda triangle for bikes.
> *





Eh? Thanks very much! I often cycle down from stoke for a wander round the shops and always leave the bike at Sainsburys reasoning that as it's a supermarket it will be full of nice normal people like me(!) rather than underclass scrotes and thus, safe.

Now where am I going to park?!!


----------



## mog35 (28 Feb 2011)

I think we have a solution:

http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/photos/uncategorized/2009/02/25/trolley_bike.jpg

You wouldn't even need to dismount!


----------



## DTD (28 Feb 2011)

Sorry to hear about your bike.
Might be worth asking for cctv footage

Wrote a book about CCTV – it's s****te*


*CCTV that is – not the book


----------

